# 69 gt0 reverb



## skowe (Aug 26, 2009)

do original reverbs need special speakers? are they both 6x9? can you use a newwer radio with the reverb? my car is a 69 gto and i can,t find any answers.:agree:agree


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I know the reverb was a special boxed speaker, and I know it mounted on the rear package tray. It was activated by a dash mounted switch. That's ALL I know!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the reverb is an effect created thru the amplifier- as i understand it is a slight difference in the timing of the sound waves to give that reverb sound- which is actually distortion-you need the original amp and switch to make it work, yes you can use any speaker but you will have to modify the output channel of any newer radio to connect to the old amp-
BUT any newer radio will be putting out way more power than the old amp( newer radios are 25-50w per channel and the old amp output was 12w) so I am not sure it will work.
If you want the reverb effect I think you have to stick with the old equipment and honestly if you like to hear your music ditch that, it was a gimmicky effect - unless its a concourse resto go without it.


----------

